# Whats your Cuban story?



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

We have an interesting group of people here in the Habano section. In my short time here, I've enjoyed interacting with you all (either through PM or through the forum itself) and reading what you write. I like learning about the people here. To that end, I thought it would be interesting if you could share some of the details from your Cuban experience: What was your first one?, What did you think?, What was your first wow Cuban or epiphany moment about Cuban cigars?, and so on.

I'll go first.

*First One? What did you think?*
My first Cuban was in 2012, a San Cristobal El Principe from Jeff (Harley33). It was one of several cigars he kindly gifted me. As I've told Jeff via PM, when I smoked it, I didnt really like it. It was full of nuts, honey, and cream and they were _so_ rich. All I wanted to do was experience "twang" that flavor common to Cubans that according to who you ask is either in our heads or easily explained (Magnesium in the soil and so forth). With the first puff of the SC, I immediately detected that unique salty flavor (my definition of twang) and said, "Huh, so that's twang." I didnt love it, but I didnt dislike it. _If I'd smoked the Bolivar or Partagas Short he gifted me first I would have fell in love, as they were really good. _But I finished my first Cuban cigar and kinda felt it was just okay and really different. As I told Jeff, I'm still unsure about that stick...maybe not since I've ordered a box. Though I'm a twang junkie now, I wasnt at first.

*First wow or epiphany moment?
*AL gifted me some fantastic aged sticks and I went thru them fast! The Partagas 898 and the Trinidad Robusto Extra were both wows, just incredible. The Partagas was a wow in the sense that Ashton VSGs or Oliva Serie Vs are wows to me: full flavored, balanced, complex. The Trinidad was both a wow and my Cuban epiphany. It was by far the most complex Cuban (maybe cigar period) cigar that I've smoked. It was just a circus on the palate! It was the stick that showed me that some Cubans are different from Non Cubans in how they deliver flavor. Typically with Non Cubans I get a stretch of nuttiness, then a stretch of earthiness and coffee. But this was each and every puff offering some different: tea, herbs, floral notes, etc. I was rapt and had to pay attention or I'd miss something. The Trinidad was different from the 898 or the Bolivars I love. Those are like Ashtons or Olivas, complex, but very "in your face". The Trinidad provided hints or glimpses or suggestions of flavors that forced me to focus more and made the smoke more satisfying. I think it's why vets suggest Partagas or Bolivars to new guys, because less full bodied smokes take time to appreciate.

So that's my story. So, whether you call yourself a Cuban snob or love both the light and dark side like I do, I'd love to hear some highlights of your Cuban story.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jordan23 said:


> We have an interesting group of people here in the Habano section. In my short time here, I've enjoyed interacting with you all (either through PM or through the forum itself) and reading what you write. I like learning about the people here. To that end, I thought it would be interesting if you could share some of the details from your Cuban experience: What was your first one?, What did you think?, What was your first wow Cuban or epiphany moment about Cuban cigars?, and so .


First Cuban was a Davidoff from the 70's back in the 80's.

Best damn cigar i ever smoked.

I was in the Marine Corps smoked cigars mostly Macunudo's made in Jamaica. Fast Eddie handed me that Davidoff it was like POW right in the kisser!


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a cuban cigar way back when '95-'96, thought it was okay, but didn't really blow my mind. Honestly I don't even remember what it was, chances are it was a fake. In the meantime off and on I've smoked cigars since the mid 90's. I've stopped through periods because of lack of time or lack of money, sometimes didn't have any friends who smoked cigars, so it just sort of faded. I always found my way back to them though. I've been smoking pretty consistently over the past three or four years happily smoking NC stuff and honestly the quality of that stuff has been so good I didn't think too much about getting Cuban stuff into my hands. 

Fast forward to last year when I make a trip to visit a friend who lives up in Canada, he hands me a PSP2 and it freaking blew my mind. Flavor profile that I hadn't ever really been touched by NC's and it was smooth all the way down to the nub. I usually finish cigars with a good 1.5"-2" left on them, they usually get too hot and harsh for me there. I practically needed a roach clip to finish this one. Well over that few days we had a bunch of other CC's and each one of them was awesome with a flavor profile that really couldn't be replicated by NC's. I realized then that I had to see if I couldn't get my hands on some CC's to enjoy. That was about 9 months ago or so, and here I am.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm really looking foward to following this thread. 

I have yet to experience the CC side as I have very few but am 100 % thankful to those on PUFF that have sent me the few I have. I am still experimenting all of the time with new sticks and what my favorites are so I've been holding off for now on the CC. I read quite often in this section of PUFF but don't post often but really enjoy learning the clear differences between what I smoke currently and the CC. 

No way am I complaining nor trying to derail...but when the moment comes I hope this thread is still going so I can post up my experience!

Bring on the Twang!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> First Cuban was a Davidoff from the 70's back in the 80's.
> 
> Best damn cigar i ever smoked.
> 
> I was in the Marine Corps smoked cigars mostly Macunudo's made in Jamaica. Fast Eddie handed me that Davidoff it was like POW right in the kisser!


This is coming from a guy that has probably smoked close to 35000 Cubans since then.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

My first habano was a gift from Ron, my first bomb that I received on 12.18.2010...ok well I've had others before but I wasn't really into the hobby of cigars, so I didn't know what I was smoking really. 

I smoked it about 6 months later for my birthday in June. It was a RyJ MF, that had to have been aged a few years...The flavors were soo delicate and it was soo complex compared to the NCs I have been smoking. It was like comparing a nimble little euro sportscar versus the brute power of a 440 hemi, both excel and can be enjoyed in different areas. At that point, I got it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Donnie send me a bomb of small RG CC's...........game over.....
Bob opened my eyes to Customs.....................game really over
I have only found a few CC's that were not "box worthy".....


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

First one was a Monte 2. I enjoyed the cigar but thought, is this worth all the hassle? But then it was a BBF that i swiped out of a pass, and the rest was history! For the record there was a member here on Puff that i explained my experience with the Monte 2 and shortly there after gifted me one with a little time on it and they totally redeemed themselves!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

First cuban smoke I had was a 1994 Esplendido. I was crispy toast from that moment forward. My dalliances with the forbidden fruit were sporadic for several years after that. Procuring said fruit was nothing like it is today in the digital age. I guess around 03 or 04 I dove headfirst into the deep end of the pool with samplers and splits. All hope for a normal existence went out the window when I joined this forum. :smile:


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

First CC was a PSD4, followed immediately with a RASS, followed immediately with the sweats and nausea...lol. Those two cigars were my epiphany moment. The nicotine sickness was well worth it. I have not bought a NC since. In all truthfulness, I haven't enjoyed a NC since.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I've never smoked a cuban cigar, had cuban rum or coffee and denounce those of you who blatantly and flagrantly flaunt the laws of this great land










maybe that will get me off that list...


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish mine was more exciting than just deciding I wanted to see what all the fuss was about and just up and buying a box of PSD4's just recently. Found them to be fantastic and just started buying the "noob must buys" and haven't been let down yet. I can't wait to see what age does to some off these cigars that I already think are better ROTT than most NC's I've ever had. I'm impressed with these before they have a chance to even properly rest from their journey so I'm very excited to see what my latest acquisitions turn into with some actual age. So the slippery slope story goes.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

A fake gifted Cohiba -led me to search for legit vendors--questions made me lurk on Puff-then finally joining and reaching Habanos section-which led to raising limits on credit card and depletion of bank accounts--which led to unbelievable smoking experiences-great cigars new friendships------oh lets not forget -learning to type faster................


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

dad was a cigar smoker...stole one of dads in 1971(between grade 10 and grade 11)...what it was???"its boy" i think.

i hate to have to pick an "epiphany" cigar...i guess if i had to...first box of bolivar coronas.

derrek


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

My first was a Monte 2. It wasn't bad. Didn't make that big of an impression. But then I had a PSP2. Mmmm...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My first Cuban cigar was a Montecristo Especial pigtail cap that was gifted to me. Okay, it's not my favorite size, however I was thrilled to get it. Since then I know I'd been blanketed with several fakes. Then my epiphany was when I got and smoked my first REAL, AUTHENTIC Montecristo No. 2 - and the angels sang, the wind drifted me off my feet, the Halleluja chorus serenaded me with the Heavenly voices...the sun spun crazily into flickering lights of delights...it was F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C like nothing I could describe this side of paradise!!! O M G!!!!! Then I knew what TWANGGGGG was all about! :rapture:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

First Cuban was a Monte #4 in '88 (year I got married)

First WOW cigar a 1492 I got to puff on what ever year the SoCal herf was as Maxamars in Orange CA.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> This is coming from a guy that has probably smoked close to 35000 Cubans since then.


It was a magic moment for me everything clicked. Sorta like your first girlfriend i guess you never really forget her.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Keep em coming botls and sotls, these tales of Cuban love are great!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

First was on a cruise ship back in the late '90s. Since at that point cigars were only something I smoked about twice a year I didn't notice much (had my pipes most of the time).
First 'wow' was a cohiba sig II that was gifted to me as part of a trade. That's what got me searching around. I stuck with box splits for a long time until I realized that it was the same cigars over and over again so I started buying samplers and three packs.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jordan, just goes to show that when you finally start smoking Aged cigars it is a whole different level.

My first was a PSD4 I received in a bomb. It was delicious and made me start getting VERY interested in Habanos.
My WOW moment was at the 1st Annual MB Herf. I was gifted a SCDLH El Principe with about 8 years on it. I have never tasted those flavors in any cigar except for other El Principes in this age range. It was like butter. Coated your mouth with a creaminess that was filled with salty sweetness. I love fresh churned butter and this was it! 
My best cigar ever can be found in a review here. It was a Davidoff Chateau Mouton Rothschild and I will never forget it as long as I live. And I will be seeking more of them for that long too. :frusty:

GREAT THREAD! :tu



asmartbull said:


> Donnie send me a bomb of small RG CC's...........game over.....
> Bob opened my eyes to Customs.....................game really over
> I have only found a few CC's that were not "box worthy".....


Yeah yeah, blame me and Bob if you have to. :biggrin:



[OT] Loki said:


> I've never smoked a cuban cigar, had cuban rum or coffee and denounce those of you who blatantly and flagrantly flaunt the laws of this great land
> 
> maybe that will get me off that list...


Let me know if it works. :tu

I swear I was on some sort of watch list probably 2 1/2 years ago. I could not even ship anything to Canada without it being returned by Customs. The last time they sent back empty boxes. :noidea:



Lrbergin said:


> I wish mine was more exciting than just deciding I wanted to see what all the fuss was about and just up and buying a box of PSD4's just recently. Found them to be fantastic and just started buying the "noob must buys" and haven't been let down yet. I can't wait to see what age does to some off these cigars that I already think are better ROTT than most NC's I've ever had. I'm impressed with these before they have a chance to even properly rest from their journey so I'm very excited to see what my latest acquisitions turn into with some actual age. So the slippery slope story goes.


The "Habanos for Noobs" is probably the greatest Habano novice's resource on this forum. Always has been.



avitti said:


> A fake gifted Cohiba -led me to search for legit vendors--questions made me lurk on Puff-then finally joining and reaching Habanos section-which led to raising limits on credit card and depletion of bank accounts--which led to unbelievable smoking experiences-great cigars new friendships------oh lets not forget -learning to type faster................


With the amount of knowledge you display here I would have swore you had been a Habanophile for years my brother. 



dvickery said:


> dad was a cigar smoker...stole one of dads in 1971(between grade 10 and grade 11)...what it was???"its boy" i think.
> 
> i hate to have to pick an "epiphany" cigar...i guess if i had to...first box of bolivar coronas.
> 
> derrek


Nothing to be said. When Derrek talks Habanos it is wise to just read and learn. I have been following his posts for a long time.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I look at my journey very simply. If I thought I had already smoked the best cigar of my life then I would quit and gift them all away.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

For me it was a SIGLO VI, I was in Europe and from that moment I knew there was so much more to cigars than the cheap ones that people offered me. Since then, it's been a slippery slope, and with a vacation to Cuba this spring I can't wait to build up a massive collection. Since that first Siglo VI I have over added over 100 great sticks - NC and CC's


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I've told this story before, I believe.

My Dad smoked cigars and kept a humidor. When I was a kid, a buddy and I decided to smoke. So I stole a couple cigars from my Dad. I took them from the bottom of the humidor, where he wouldn't miss them, I thought.

Apparently my Father kept his pre embargo Havanas in the bottom of his humidor.

He noticed They were missing.

Needless to say, those were the days of old fashioned parenting...

Somehow, despite the trauma to my backside, I started smoking again as soon as I was old enough.

So my first cigars were aged pre embargo Cubans...

Probably explains a lot...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:r at Bob.

BTW Did you notice how Al was trying to blame me and you for his Habano addiction? 
Wife must have been standing nearby! He has mentioned before that she hates me! :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm too new at this to really have a story, but I'm enjoying this thread. I have to wonder if Bob still stands when he smokes, though... :lol:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

bpegler said:


> I've told this story before, I believe.
> 
> My Dad smoked cigars and kept a humidor. When I was a kid, a buddy and I decided to smoke. So I stole a couple cigars from my Dad. I took them from the bottom of the humidor, where he wouldn't miss them, I thought.
> 
> ...


Great story Bob. You started off top shelf huh? Reminds me of when I stole one of my dads cigarettes as a kid. Glad I didn't like them.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I lost my virginity to a Mag46 followed up by an Epi#2. They were the first two sticks I ordered since crossing over. I am anxiously awaiting my next order so I can broaden my horizons and further explore this whole new world. Admittedly, I have become consumed by it all. I joind the group buy of the book, The world of Habanos, and am learning more and more about this side of the hobby. I hope to experience more of the CC goodness shortly, but until then I will continue to educate myself on the whole Habano thing...


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have one. My Brother in law brought us all back Montecristos from Mexico, they were real, but he got them from walmart they they weren't humidified.... He didn't know any better and they where very tough to smoke, could not get a draw out of them. But how can you be mad, he spent a lot of money on 10 of them for me and my family. Plus risked having them get taken away at customs.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

My first one was a 2011 Por Larranaga Panetela.

The one that I enjoyed the most was a 2005 Romeo y Julieta Corona. 

It was gifted to me by a brother.

I haven't had any CC's that have made me want to turn to the dark side yet. Then again, the only ones I have had were gifts so I haven't really had many.

Maybe someday I will find one I really enjoy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great thread great stories!


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

*First CC
*Well the first one I had was when I was 16 on a class trip to Germany. It was a RyJ tubo of some sort. I just wanted to try one because I was without my parents and I knew there was some big deal about Cuban cigars and I could try one here. I remember enjoying it, but not much else. If we want to talk about when I really started smoking cigars in earnest, then it would be a Bolivar No 3 tubo I picked up in Canada. It was so smooth and delicious.

*Epiphany Moment
*I bought a sampler pack of CCs from a guy on another forum not long after smoking that Bolivar. Included was a HdM Epi No1. When I smoked that beauty, I was in heaven. It was then that I got the big deal over why Cubans were so highly regarded and what set them apart from NCs.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

My first cc was smoked during my first trip to Havana back in 2003. For the next 5 years I managed with a 150 ct desktop humi, smoking only once a week or so. Mostly Monte 4's. The obsession really started in 2008! I never thought I would be obsessed with burning money! Fun, isn't it?  I have smoked so many great cigars throughout the last decade that I honestly don't remember that wow moment. 

Great thread btw. Cheers.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Great posts guys!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

For me, what got me started in the whole cigar craze was my curiosity to Cubans. Even though I was never interested in cigars, I always heard of cuban cigars and wanted to try one. One day in may of last year, my friend overseas sends me a picture of him smoking a cuban at a whisky bar and for some reason it sparked a huge interest inside me. That's when I went to b&m to try my first cigar, which I loved, and I knew I had to get my hands on cubans somehow. 

It took about a month of research before I found a vendor and ordered a box of Monte 2 10 ct. I smoked one the same night I received it and at first I was amazed. I had been only smoking for a month and I could taste the difference between the NC's. However, it must've still been too wet because it burned terribly. I didn't know why and was very disappointed because none of the NC's I had had burn issues. However, I knew I was hooked from that moment on. Within a month I had 3 more boxes in my possession and have a huge tupperdor-ful at the moment. Still love them, and can't wait for the warm weather to come around so I can enjoy them outside!


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

My first cuban was from a bomb by shuckins. I was(am) still new to cigars, but could tell there was something _different_ with the monte #4 . My goal was to find out HTF to get them, and again, Ron hooked me up with another forum which led to finding a very reliable vendor.

After that, its been all down-hill. Ive bought ~12 boxes so far. I have a wineador that is practically filled. I cant wait for the weather to warm up so i can enjoy a smoke everyday. Ive learned a ton from this forum and look forward to learning much more:thumb:

So far, ive tried/stocked:
Boli RC
Cohiba Sig III
RyJ #4 
RyJ Short Chuchill
Hoyo d Mont Epi 2
RASS
PSD4
H. Upman Mag 50
Monte #4 
Monte #2 
Partagas Short


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

My first Cuban came from a cigarbomb back in 2004. At that time I was on another cigar message board and a guy said he couldn't believe that he had never tried any of the CAO Italia. I sent him a sampler of the Italia and without warning, maybe 3 weeks later, there was a package in my mailbox. He sent a Cohiba Siglo IV, PSD4, and a RASS. I tried them in that order. Those are the only CCs I have had so far, though I do have 9 laying in state in my desktop thanks to a generous Puffer who included as a contest prize the classic small RG sampler. Two of those are being saved for when my dad and I share a glass of Pappy. I plan to buy 3 boxes in the not so distant future. That will probably be the extent of my flirtation for quite some time.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Had a dream last night I ordered a box of BHK 52s and they were fake! :doh:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I feel it necessary to expound on my havana experience. My first ever havana was a gifted cigar I smoked while mowing greens at the local country club in 1992. One of the full time guys had just come back from a trip and gifted me a Punch from Havana. I smoked it at 7am in the morning it kicked my ass in a good way. I would wait another six years until I smoked another.

I ended up taking a trip with a local cigar shop to the Dominican Republic. The owner of the shop also owned a small hotel a mile east of Cabarete town/beach. This dude was a big time labor lawyer and had enough connections back in the day to develop and distribute his own cigar label. He had scoured the island and secured a couple of boxes of authentic havanas before our arrival. Improbable some might suggest but not impossible with the appropriate funds. The two havanas he secured were the HdM Doble Coronas and the RyJ Churchhills.

In the courtyard of his hotel was the swimming pool and his restaurant. They only served two homemade meals a day...breakfast and dinner. Each night throughout my time there I purchased and properly disposed of one of each of these fine cigars. It is tough to describe my experience with just a few words but if I could I would borrow the words sublime and heavenly. The tobacco seemed to melt in my mouth as I smoked them. My friends who accompanied me on the trip would at first attempt to communicate with me during my experience but alas I did not recognize the words coming out of their mouth. I was experiencing something I might never experience again. True havanas wrapped in the "golden hair" are something we will most probably never experience again.

The tobacco of today might not be the same but we are definitely honored to still have the opportunity to experience the puros the island of Cuba still makes available to us.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

tpharkman said:


> I feel it necessary to expound on my havana experience. My first ever havana was a gifted cigar I smoked while mowing greens at the local country club in 1992. One of the full time guys had just come back from a trip and gifted me a Punch from Havana. I smoked it at 7am in the morning it kicked my ass in a good way. I would wait another six years until I smoked another.
> 
> I ended up taking a trip with a local cigar shop to the Dominican Republic. The owner of the shop also owned a small hotel a mile east of Cabarete town/beach. This dude was a big time labor lawyer and had enough connections back in the day to develop and distribute his own cigar label. He had scoured the island and secured a couple of boxes of authentic havanas before our arrival. Improbable some might suggest but not impossible with the appropriate funds. The two havanas he secured were the HdM Doble Coronas and the RyJ Churchhills.
> 
> ...


Awesome story Thad.


----------

